# Introducing June- our first show puppy



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!! June is beautiful. Enjoy the journey


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, June is adorable!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's so pretty. Enjoy her fuzzy, puppy breath stage.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

June is so sweet and very pretty!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How fun!! June is a great name and she is just precious. I hope you all enjoy the new hobby. I'm cracking up.... "stick with obedience handling"


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh my goodness! The photos of June show a very adorable happy puppy. Congratulations! :smile2:


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

June is a beautiful girl..congratulations to you, your family and Miss June!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Congratulations - I love her sweet face!


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

June is so beautiful,congratulations.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

She's adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

She truly is an adorable girl!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats! June is a cutie ?


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Congrats on your new cutie. Bear says “hi”.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

She is so very cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Congratulations!! She is adorable!! Hope she does well for you! ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

June is beautiful! My girl’s dad is a Pendery dog and he’s a special dog.


----------



## rtboswell (Aug 17, 2019)

Jmcarp83 said:


> June is beautiful! My girl’s dad is a Pendery dog and he’s a special dog.


June is from Superman (GCH Pendery’s Man of Steel) x Kitty (Pendery’s Timed Purrfectly). We got to meet dad and mom quite a few times and they are both great dogs. Superman has personality for days!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm expecting to meet you at GRCA 2020 in Ocala next October! She's darling.


----------



## rtboswell (Aug 17, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm expecting to meet you at GRCA 2020 in Ocala next October! She's darling.


We are planning to be there!


----------



## Ilovegoldens123 (May 12, 2021)

rtboswell said:


> We picked up June last night from Pendery Goldens in Duluth, GA and we are super excited. She was a somewhat unexpected surprise; June was born in a litter of six boys and was the only bitch. We have been talking to Penny and visiting with her for for over a month and weren’t expecting a pup from this litter because we wanted a female show prospect and well, chances are slim when there is only one female. We put in an application with another excellent breeder (Penny suggested we be open to other breeders as her next litter already had all the female show prospects spoken for) and were patiently waiting on that front when Penny let us know that the female may actually be the show prospect from this litter.
> 
> On Tuesday, Penny graciously hosted us to show us how she evaluates a litter and at that point she was down to either orange boy or pink girl as the show prospects from the litter. She went through evaluating the two of those in detail with us and walked my wife and I through it. In the end, pink girl was the winner. Hopefully not for the last time!?
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about getting a pup from Penny. Would you recommend her and her puppies?


----------

